# BoxBlade jumps up and down



## slo.rydr (7 mo ago)

Re-attached my boxblade to my Kubota L2501 and the boxblade when lifted from the ground jumps up and down continkually....anyone have any ideas why?

Ken


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ken, welcome to the forum.

Does this happen whenever the box blade is lifted? If so, this normally means that your lift piston seal is leaking down quickly and your lift system is correcting it back up. This phenomena is called hiccups, but these are not normally real fast. Would you describe it as a "chatter"?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum........Something else to check, outside of what Big T is talking about, is your hydraulic fluid level and condition...........Do yo uhave a front end loader on this tractor? If so, is the loader doing the same thing?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
3 pt hitch raising/lowering with control handle stationary is referred to by some technicians as "hiccupping" is caused by leaking rockshaft piston seal or internal leaking of 3 pt control valve.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to TF
> 3 pt hitch raising/lowering with control handle stationary is referred to by some technicians as "hiccupping" is caused by leaking rockshaft piston seal or internal leaking of 3 pt control valve.



I agree but he said that this happens when he raises the blade


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

True 3 pt hiccupping occurs when hyd pressure is exerted against faulty rockshaft piston seal or faulty control valve when 3 pt hitch is attempting to raise. Internal piston leak allows 3 pt to drop, hyd pressure raises 3 pt, control valve neutralizes RS piston pressure, 3 pt lowers & cycle continues up/down/up/down IE term of hiccupping


----------

